# Pumpkin Power - why it's good for them



## SOLoutfitters (Jul 10, 2012)

Pumpkin Power for your backyard chickens ~ Why it's good for them!


----------



## kiwicsi (Sep 24, 2012)

SOLoutfitters said:


> Pumpkin Power for your backyard chickens ~ Why it's good for them!


Great article, thanks for posting! I'm wanting to sow some pumpkin seeds in my vege garden. Lovely for soups and roasting. Also nice mashed with potatoes. This way I'll be able to put the pumpkin guts to good use!!


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

But it sucks when you carve pumpkins for Halloween and light them up and then the next morning you find that they have been pecked to death!!!


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

I'll have to get one for my girls. Give them something to do to as I work on integrating the little newbie banty I got Tuesday.


----------



## Mamachickof14 (Aug 28, 2012)

On my list!!  My husband puts in a deer crop every year...wish I new Chickens liked pumpkins...I would have suggested pumpkins!! Do they like turnips? Jen


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

We feed a lot of pumpkin and squash to our chickens ... they love them. This time of the year you can get deals at the farmers market on "dead pumpkins" ... or the ones they can't sell for one reason or the other. All you have to do is ask if they have any busted ones.  

I've never had any luck at the store but if you know someone in the produce section ... It would not hurt to ask.


----------



## catlady6200 (Sep 6, 2012)

Brought 2 small pumpkins up late yesterday and am going to open one up today to give to the girls. Can hardly wait to see what they do with it. Just going to give the innards first and then think I'll cut the rest up in small pieces and give them tomorrow. To bad I don't have enough to give them some for several months. I had no idea that pumpkins were beneficial to chickens until I read about it here. 

This site is a wealth of information.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

*First Pumpkin*

Thank you SOLoutfitters for the post about pumpkins. Gave my girls their first pumpkin today. They're loving it!


----------



## kiwicsi (Sep 24, 2012)

Gorgeous pics!! Especially the top one where she has her head practically buried in the thing. I presume the seeds are safe for them to eat? They just seem so big to swallow whole.


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

Love the pictures!!!

My chickens love pumpkins also.


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

Ttt.......,,


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

I have a friend that raises chickens that buys a pumpkin and cuts the top off, and lets the girls hollow and carve it for her. She then puts a light in it for Halloween and it helps advertise her eggs! She says that her girls are orange from sticking their heads in the pumpkin!!


----------



## Mamachickof14 (Aug 28, 2012)

If I got a bunch of pumpkins for my chicks how would I store them all winter? Jen


----------



## kiwicsi (Sep 24, 2012)

I think the best way to store pumpkins is in a cool dry place with the stalk facing down.


----------



## BootedBantam (Aug 31, 2012)

My gang loved the pumpkin scraps I gave them. They chowed down.


----------



## EmmaJB (Oct 23, 2012)

Fuzziebutt - I'm loving your avatar  very creative!

X


----------



## Chickadee (Oct 15, 2012)

Great photos. I wish my chickens liked pumpkin. They hardly touched it!


----------



## EmmaJB (Oct 23, 2012)

My babies have a scary pumpkin in their run with them, the younger ones have had a go but the older girls don't seem that fussed :/ i've tried them with a courgette too but that's not attracting any interest either! Fussy birds! 

X


----------

